# A little track laid



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Sorta...

Temporary track, anyway...

Had a G-scale layout all planned. Then my wife changed my mind for me. Which isn't all that bad, as the area she wants the garden railroad in now is bigger, flatter, and better drained. So, today, I cleared out the weeds and put down some temporary track to do a little railroading...


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

This is the area the layout is going into now...


The area is long and narrow, and runs in the middle of the circular drive. 

This end will have a large double loop. The gnomes, fairies, and trolls will be primarily in the middle of, and around this loop. The outer loop is for trains, the inner for a streetcar.











This is looking back toward the fairy part of the railroad. This will have another loop that is more real world. And a double track will connect the two down the corridor at the base of the little hill.












I may also run a second double track down the front side of the hill between the two loops.


----------



## LocoBen (Sep 6, 2017)

great work so far deffo keep us updated! I'm interested in the outcome


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet...

We usually suggest a length of straight track between reverse curves. The Pros state as long as your longest car, I cheat and use 1' sections because I mostly run 1:24 with shorter full length cars.
You may cause derailments there where both cars are going a different way and the couplers tug 'em back.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually I see either 3 or 4 reverse curves.

Also, the minimum length of straight really depends on truck mount vs. body mount.

With body mount, the worst case is one car is straight and one on the curve if you use a straight of 1 car length.

Clearly on truck mount, the straight only needs to be the distance between the 2 trucks that are coupled, which is a little under a foot.

Greg


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

All of this is just temporary till I gather together what I need to build the permanent layout.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Natcherly!
We just want to ease you into the unique G world.

John


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Finally have enough track gathered to build the initial loop of the Sprite Valley Railroad. Everything changed since my initial concept, including the location. Our home has a circular driveway in front, with an island of land in the middle of it. In the center of the island is a thirty-five foot long, eight foot wide mound about three feet tall. The initial loop will be a forty foot long eleven foot wide oval around the mound. From there I can branch out to fill in area. I'll start laying out track tomorrow. Photos of progress then.


----------

